# Help in repairing



## Hawkeye (Jul 29, 2019)

The air conditioner of my room had been malfunctioning since we moved into our apartment last year. It was pretty hot inside the house this summer. I can't exactly figure out the problem with the AC. The copper piping keeps icing up, and the vents are only blowing lukewarm air. We bought the AC barely a few months before and is brand new AC unit. We have called different mechanics from nearby, all of them have only one solution, that is to replace the coils. None of them were able to fix it other than that. Replacing the coils would cost me at least a few hundred dollars. I don't want to spend that much on a brand new AC. Could any of you guys guess what could be the problem with the air conditioner? I have only one left with me to call an experienced residential HVAC service company in Mississauga. But would it cost me a large sum? How do they charge us? Is it on an hourly basis? Is this a problem that I could fix myself? I am capable of fixing things on my own. So please provide some suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Ben9108 (Mar 7, 2019)

I would like to share my experience.

Two possible conditions are to cause copper piping (formal description is evaporator) frosting.

1. Expansion valve or capillary tube is blocked that will affect the refrigerant flow, suction pressure drops, cause less refrigerating effect taking place and the compressor is forced to work harder, resulting in increased head pressures with accompanying increases in temperature.

2. Insufficient refrigerant in the air conditioner

It is recommended that you should request the manufacturer to check and repair the air conditioner. It is because the brand new air conditioner should have at least one year warranty.


----------



## geminair (Jul 31, 2018)

I would like to suggest you to try https://geminair.com.au for your AC System maintanance. I have proved my that because last month my AC was not working & don't get the cooling properly so i call them, truly speaking they were very fast & provided me affordable services at my doorstep. So want that you should call 02 8123 0115them for good results.


----------



## elcajonfence001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Low refrigerant levels can cause ice build-up on your AC unit. ... But if refrigerant levels drop, the refrigerant pressure inside your evaporator coil drops as well. And when the pressure drops so does its temperature. Eventually, the low refrigerant temperatures cause ice to form on evaporator coils.


_______
Kisha
El Cajon Fence and Deck


----------



## elcajonfence001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Low refrigerant levels can cause ice build-up on your AC unit. ... But if refrigerant levels drop, the refrigerant pressure inside your evaporator coil drops as well. And when the pressure drops so does its temperature. Eventually, the low refrigerant temperatures cause ice to form on evaporator coils.


_______
Kisha
El Cajon Fence and Deck


----------

